# New noise ?



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

D owners, Have a favor to ask. We just hit 7k on the Odometer. Anyway when the car is cold and we take off. I can hear a distinct whine upon acceleration. I'm guessing its the turbo. It sounds like a police siren when you accelerate. Like I said before. I had not noticed this sound in 7k miles. I'm just curious if guys are experiencing this sound. I know the turbo can whine when spooling up. Its just that it just started to making it. It really noticeable when you first take off in the morning but when it gets hot and if you shut off the air and radio you can still hear it but its faint. In the morning its pretty noticeable over the radio etc.

Thanks.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Is it one of the noises identified in the recent TSB?


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

If your referring to the TSB about the noises when the car is shut off. Then no this is not the noise were hearing. Its a distinct whining noise when you accelerate gently from about 15 mph and up.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Mine has whined from new. Almost sounds like a supercharger. I just chaled it up to a characteristic of the car.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm cool with it. That is exactly the sound it makes. The wife is concerned since it/ Never heard it in the previous 7k miles. So I told her I'd ask the hive.


----------



## jpm84092 (Jun 23, 2013)

You may wish to bring this up with your dealer.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

diesel said:


> Mine has whined from new. Almost sounds like a supercharger. I just chaled it up to a characteristic of the car.


I have a different diesel engine and transmission and hear nothing. Wonder if the noise is coming from your transmission, does it change as speed changes?
Transmission noise is not usually a sign of trouble in a new low mileage vehicle so don't worry if it is.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Aussie said:


> I have a different diesel engine and transmission and hear nothing. Wonder if the noise is coming from your transmission, does it change as speed changes?
> Transmission noise is not usually a sign of trouble in a new low mileage vehicle so don't worry if it is.


I suppose it could be the tranny. It only changes with engine RPM and is not related to speed. No change in the 12K miles I have owned the car.


----------



## Forever13 (Jul 25, 2013)

the reason it could just be starting now is cause your engine is finally being broken in... with the diesel engines they dont work as good off the lot as they do when you put miles on it. so it will start preforming better as you go.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Its Turbo related cause it still does it in Neutral, Like I said I'm not to concerned about it, but the wife wanted me to see if anybody else had heard it. Cause it was not present for 7k miles then it goes for an oil change then she hears it the next day. So who knows. If it blows up it blows up.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

rescueswimmer said:


> Its Turbo related cause it still does it in Neutral, Like I said I'm not to concerned about it, but the wife wanted me to see if anybody else had heard it. Cause it was not present for 7k miles then it goes for an oil change then she hears it the next day. So who knows. If it blows up it blows up.


I can't remember if you told me this or not, but did they put in Dexos2?


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

I had to leave it but specified dexos2, I'm in touch with an oil analyzer to see if they can analyze and tell me whats in it.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

FYI, this is the part number for AC Delco Dexos2 5w30 oil: 88865157

I personally will give this to the dealer when I schedule my first oil change because it is only available in 1 liter bottles. In addition, I doubt they will be buying drums of the stuff anytime soon since it is only specified for use in the Cruze diesel, not the Duramax diesel. If a dealer isn't using it in bulk, 1 liter bottles are they way to go. Also, if I can't stay around to see which oil they put in, I always ask for the empty bottles/old parts back. I'm paranoid enough to mark them before I go in for service. In some states, it is a legal requirement to keep the old parts for inspection if the customer requests it. 

Downside to the Cruze is the cartridge filter which is hard to mark. On my old VW the whole filter was replaced, so I would mark it ahead of time. 

I would be very vigilant about having them use the right oil because if the oil is not low ash, it will clog the DPF with ash faster. Since the DPF isn't designed to be cleaned, it's a big issue to use the wrong oil. However, the dealer has no incentive. I don't think my dealer would be malicious but I do know they are clueless about servicing the Cruze diesel.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Doesn't the DPF self clean when necessary, I know the one in the Holden diesel does, it even has a light that comes on when it needs the car run hard to clean the filter?


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

That is true aussie. The issue is ash versus soot. When the DPF does a regen, it adds fuel that gets to the DPF which has a catalyst and burns the fuel at about 600C which burns off the soot. Ash is different and will not be cleaned out when a regen happens. Increase in ash content of the DPF will decrease fuel economy. It will restrict exhaust flow and decrease soot storage capacity in the DPF. This will decrease regen interval, therefore increasing the amount of regens needed. This will drop fuel economy due to the fuel used in the more frequent regens. 

The primary source of the ash if from the lubricants and additives in the crank case. If the oil used is dexos 1, it has more ash content, therefore eventually clogging your DPF if used consistently. Since the DPD is not able to be cleaned you will need a new DPF eventually. If you use Dexos 2 low ash oil, the DPF could last on the order of up to 200,000 miles before needing replacement. 

Since the DPF of the Cruze is fairly new, we won't know how long is really lasts running low ash Dexos 2 oil for quite some time.


----------

